# Остеохондроз, спондилартроз, стеноз. Прошу совета



## Vernaya (9 Авг 2016)

Всем добрый день!мне 41 год.  В настоящее время лежу в нейрохирургии Боткинской больницы. Месяц назад начались дикие боли в шейном отделе слева с отдачей в левое плечо. На МРТ  грыжи дисков С3-4, С5-6, С6-7 (размеры 0,3, 0,4,0,5), протрузия, задние остеофиты. Стеноз, Спондилоартроз. Как говорит врач, корешок нерва защемлен остеофитом. Прошла курс лечения ( капельницы, физиотерапия-токи, магнит, массаж) итог: немеет левое плечо, оно задрано вверх. Доктор настаивает на замене трёх дисков на импланты м-6. Операцию делать боюсь, так как дальнейшие перспективы не изучены и туманны, а мне всего 41 год, и у меня 3 детей. Помогите советом. Насколько я понимаю, остеофиты никуда не денутся, и теперь это может повторяться регулярно? Что делать? Заранее всем огромное спасибо за внимание к моей теме.


----------



## La murr (9 Авг 2016)

*Vernaya*, здравствуйте!
Разместите имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Vernaya (9 Авг 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Vernaya*, здравствуйте!
> Разместите имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...


Со снимками тяжело, КТ на диске, МРТ на флешке плюс заключение на бумаге, а я лежу тут с айфоном. Но описала проблему как есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2016)

А нарушения по рефлексам есть, по их чувствительности, по силе?
Конкретные проявления сдавления корешков, есть?
Просите ЭНМГ, определите есть ли страдание корешков и насколько сильно.
А почему м6, почему не просто операция микродискэктомия, как во всем мире?


----------



## Vernaya (9 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А нарушения по рефлексам есть, по их чувствительности, по силе?
> Конкретные проявления сдавления корешков, есть?
> Просите ЭНМГ, определите есть ли страдание корешков и насколько сильно.
> А почему м6, почему не просто операция микродискэктомия, как во всем мире?


По рефлексам, чувствительности и силе все хорошо. Сдавление корешков - месяц сильные боли в шее слева и в левом плече, не поддающиеся никакому обезболиванию. Сейчас по ходу нерва тоже боли в плече, но слабже. М6 предлагается для того, чтобы не было давления на соседние отделы (грудной тоже плохой), и заодно убрать все остеофиты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2016)

ЭНМГ.


----------

